# World Eater



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Haven't had a chance to read it yet (on vacation and the wife hardly lets me check the website much less read...yes I'm a bitch) but my primary concern after looking at it is the blocks-o-text. I'd try to add spaces between each separate paragraph for ease of reading. You did it some... just not quite enough. Don't worry... I will read it in the coming week or so (once I get back to the real world).


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Great. Feel free to check out my other short, "It Caused An Effect"


----------

